# OK, I know this is a little over the top



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

But I was in the Everything But Basketball Forum reading posts and there is a thread in there about favorite sad songs. Tom posted the words to this one and as corny as it may be - it pretty much sums up how I feel this morning after the Blazers going down 0-3 against the Mavs.

JUST ONCE by james ingram

I did my best
But I guess my best wasn't good enough
Cause here we are 
Back where we were before
Seems nothin' ever changes
We're back to being strangers
Wondering if we ought to stay 
Or head on out the door

Just once...

Can't we figure out what we keep doin' wrong
Why we never last for very long
What are we doin' wrong

Just once...

Can't we find a way to finally make it right
To make the magic last for more than just one night
If we could just get to it
I know we could break through it
(Hmm hmmmm)

I gave my all
But I think my all may have been too much
Cause Lord knows we're not gettin' anywhere
Seems we're always blowin'
Whatever we've got goin'
And it seems at times with all we've got
We haven't got a prayer

Just once...

Can't we figure out what we keep doin' wrong
Why the good times never last for long
Where are we goin' wrong

Just once...

Can't we find a way to finally make it right
To make the magic last for more than just one night
I know we could break through it
If we could just get to it

(Bridge)
Just once
I want to understand.....
Why it always comes back to goodbye
Why 
Can't we get ourselves in hand
And admit to one another
We're no good without each other
Take the best and make it better
Find a way to stay together

Just once.....

Can't we find a way to finally make it right (Whoa)
Make the magic last for more than just one night
I know we could break through it
If we could just get to it

Just Once.....

Whoa oh, we can get to it

Just Once.....

Arranged by Quincy Jones.

Yes - I give this a CORN FACTOR RATING OF TEN!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*The other song that comes to mind*

Mad Season

i feel stupid - but i know it won't last for long
i've been guessing - i coulda been guessin' wrong
you don't know me now
i kinda thought that you should somehow
does that whole mad season got ya down

i feel stupid but it's something that comes and goes
i've been changin' - think it's funny how no one knows
we don't talk about - the little things that we do without
when that whole mad season comes around

so why ya gotta stand there
looking like the answer now
it seems to me - you'd come around
i need you now
do you think you can cope
you figured me out - i'm lost and i'm hopeless
bleeding and broken - though i've never spoken
i come undone - in this mad season

i feel stupid - but i think i been catchin' on
i feel ugly - but i know i still turn you on
you seem colder now, torn apart, angry, turned around
will that whole mad season knock you down

so are you gonna stand there
are you gonna help me out
you need to be together now - i need you now

now i'm cryin' - isn't that what you want
i'm tryin' to live my life on my own
but i won't
at times - i do believe i am strong
so someone tell me why, why, why
do i feel stupid
and i came undone


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Along Those Lines......*

_moving, just keep moving, 
till I don't know what's sane, 
I've been moving so long, 
the days all feel the same, 

moving, just keep moving, 
well I don't know why to stay, 
no ties to bind me, 
no reasons to remain, 

got a low, low feeling around me, 
and a stone cold feeling inside, 
and I just can't stop messing my mind up, 
or wasting my time....._


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

those are great.... you gotta love it.... especially the first one


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This ain't a sad song really....but it's kinda cool.

Guess I'm Dumb (Brian Wilson/Russ Titleman). Sung by Glen Campbell.

_The way I act don't seem like me
I'm not on top like I used to be
I'll give in when I know I should be strong
I still give in even though I know it's wrong, know it's wrong
I guess I'm dumb but I don't care

And breaking off wasn't hard to do
But I couldn't stay away from you
I feel love but not the way I did before
This time girl, has got to be forever more, ever more
I guess I'm dumb but I don't care

And baby since we've been apart
Maybe I've found I had a heart
I couldn't let go even if I wanted to
You must know baby now it's only you, only you
I guess I'm dumb but I don't care _


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> This ain't a sad song really....but it's kinda cool.
> 
> Guess I'm Dumb (Brian Wilson/Russ Titleman). Sung by Glen Campbell.
> ...


I wonder if that was his ode to Tanya?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder if that was his ode to Tanya?


no, Brian Wilson wrote it, and gave it to him as a thank you for touring with them.

and..you mean Tucker, right? Or Harding?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm reminded of these lyrics...

From "In The End," by Linkin Park.

_What it meant to me / will eventually / be a memory / of a time when
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
One thing / I don't know why
It doesn't even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind / I designed this rhyme
To remind myself how
I tried so hard_

Personally, I think this applies most to when they lost Game Seven of the 2000 WCF and every playoffs since has been a mournful echo of that.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I'm reminded of these lyrics...
> 
> From "In The End," by Linkin Park.
> ...


I like it!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, this is even cornier.

_
To dream the impossible dream
To fight the unbeatable foe
To bear with unbearable sorrow
And to run where 
the brave dare not go
To right the unrightable wrong
And to love pure and chaste from afar
To try when your arms are too weary
To reach the unreachable star
This is my quest
To follow that star
No matter how hopeless
No matter how far
To fight for the right
Without question or pause
To be willing to march, 
march into hell
For that heavenly cause
And I know
If I'll only be true
To this glorious quest
That my heart
Will lie peaceful and calm
When I'm laid to my rest
And the world will be 
better for this
That one man, scorned 
and covered with scars,
Still strove with his last 
ounce of courage
To fight, the unbeatable foe,
To reach the unreachable star
_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Down - by Harry Nilsson*

_Well, you gotta have soap to wash your sins away,
You gotta have hope, it's the price you've gotta pay,
You gotta give love oh your love will walk away
And you gotta stay loose, it's the only way to stay.
Down you've got me goin', goin' 'round
You've got me goi n' down, down, down, down, down, down, down.

Down to the bottom, to the bottom of a hole, goin' down.
Goin' down to the bottom, to the bottom of a hole, goin'down.
Down. You've got me goin', goin' 'round, you've got me goin'down,
Goin'down, down, down.........._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_
Slow Hand
Conway Twitty

As the midnight moon was drifting through
The lazy sway of the trees
I saw the look in your eyes looking into the night
Not seeing what you wanted to see

Darling don't say a word I've already heard
What your body is saying to mine
You're tired of fast moves
You got a slow groove on your mind

You want a man with a slow hand
You want a lover with an easy touch
You want somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
Baby believe me I understand
When it comes to love you want a slow hand

Moon shadowed ground with no one around
And a blanket of stars in our eyes
Hey we're drifting free like two lost leaves
On the crazy wind of the night

Darling don't say a word I've already heard
What your body is saying to mine
If you want all night you know it's alright
I've got time

You've got a man with a slow hand
You've got a lover with an easy touch
You've got somebody who will spend some time
Not come and go in a heated rush
Baby believe me I understand
When it comes to love you want a slow hand

You want a lover with an easy touch
You've got somebody who will spend some time with you baby
Not come and go in a heated rush
Baby believe me I understand
When it comes to love you want a slow hand
_


Everyone sing along!:rock: :clap: :jam: :rbanana:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*How Can You Men A Broken Heart - by The Bee Gees*

_I can think of younger days
When living for my life
Was everything a man could want to do
I could never see tomorrow
But I was never told about the sorrow
And how can you mend a broken heart?
How can you stop the rain from falling down?
How can you stop the sun from shining?
What makes the world go round?
How can you mend a this broken man?
How can a loser ever win?
Please help me mend my broken heart
And let me live again
I can still feel the breeze
That rustles through the trees
And misty memories of days gone by
We could never see tomorrow
No one said a word about the sorrow
And how can you mend a broken heart?
How can you stop the rain from falling down?
How can you stop the sun from shining?
What makes the world go round?
How can you mend this broken man?
How can a loser ever win?
Please help me mend my broken heart
And let me live again...._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey abm..for those of us who haven't a clue..could you put the title of the song in your posts?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> hey abm..for those of us who haven't a clue..could you put the title of the song in your posts?


Sorry about that.............


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.............


actually, it is I who should apologize and resign from my "I know way too many songs" position.

how in the hell could I not have gathered what song that was...(ok, so I didn't actually _read_ the whole song..)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_
It Don't Matter To Me
Bread

It don't matter to me
If you really feel that
You need sometime to be free
Time to go out searching for yourself
Hoping to find time to go to find

And it don't matter to me
If you take up with someone
Who's better than me
'Cause your happiness is all I want
For you to find peace your piece of mind

Lotta people have an ego hang-up
'Cause they want to be the only one
How many came before it really doesn't matter
Just as long as you're the last
Everybody's moving on and try to find out
What's been missing in the past

And it don't matter to me
If your searching brings you back together with me
'Cause there'll always be
An empty room waiting for you
An open heart waiting for you
Time is on my side
'Cause it don't matter to me
It don't matter to me....

_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Bad Boys - by Inner Circle*

_Bad boys 
Whatcha want, watcha want 
Whatcha gonna do 
When Sheriff John Brown come for you 
Tell me 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do
Yeaheah 

When you were eight 
And you had bad traits 
You go to school 
And learn the golden rule 
So why are you 
Acting like a bloody fool 
If you get hot 
You must get cool 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 

You chuck it on that one 
You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on your mother and 
You chuck it on your father 
You chuck it on your brother and 
You chuck it on your sister 
You chuck it on that one and 
You chuck it on me 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 

Nobody naw give you no break 
Police naw give you no break 
Soldier naw give you no break 
Not even you 'idren naw give you no break 
Hey hey 


Why did you have to act so mean 
Don't you know you're human being 
Born of a mother with the love of a father 
Reflections come and reflections go 
I know sometimes you want to let go 
Hey hey hey 
I know sometimes you want to let go 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 

(You're too bad, you're too rude) 
(You're too bad, you're too rude) 

Bad boys, bad boys 
Whatcha gonna do, whatcha gonna do 
When they come for you 

You chuck it on that one 
You chuck it on this one 
You chuck it on your mother and 
You chuck it on your father 
You chuck it on your brother and 
You chuck it on your sister 
You chuck it on that one and 
You chuck it on me...._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*you started something you can't control GR!!*

_
Please Come to Boston
Dave Loggins

(Written by Dave Loggins)

Please come to Boston for the springtime
I'm stayin' here with some friends and they've got lotsa room
You can sell your paintings on the sidewalk
By a café here I hope to be workin' soon
Please come to Boston
She said "No. Would you come home to me?"

And she said, "Hey ramblin' boy now won't cha settle down?
Boston ain't your kinda town
There ain't no gold and there ain't nobody like me
I'm the number one fan of the man from Tennessee"

Please come to Denver with the snowfall
We'll move up into the mountains so far that we can't be found
And throw "I love you" echoes down the canyon
And then lie awake at night till they come back around
Please come to Denver
She said "No. Boy, would you come home to me?"

And she said, "Hey ramblin' boy why don't cha settle down?
Denver ain't your kinda town
There ain't no gold and there ain't nobody like me
'Cause I'm the number one fan of the man from Tennessee"

Now this drifter's world goes 'round and 'round
And I doubt that it's ever gonna stop
But of all the dreams I've lost or found
And all that I ain't got
I still need to lean to
Somebody I can sing to

Please come to LA to live forever
California life alone is just too hard to build
I live in a house that looks out over the ocean
And there's some stars that fell from the sky
Livin' up on the hill
Please come to LA
She just said "No. Boy, won't you come home to me?"
And she said, "Hey ramblin' boy why don't cha settle down?
LA can't be your kinda town
There ain't no gold and there ain't nobody like me
No, no, I'm the number one fan of the man from Tennessee"

"I'm the number one fan of the man from Tennessee"_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_
Brook Benton Rainy Night In Georgia Lyrics

Hoverin' by my suitcase, tryin' to find a warm place to spend the night
Heavy rain fallin', seems I hear your voice callin' "It's all right."
A rainy night in Georgia, a rainy night in Georgia
It seems like it's rainin' all over the world
I feel like it's rainin' all over the world

Neon signs a-flashin', taxi cabs and buses passin' through the night
A distant moanin' of a train seems to play a sad refrain to the night
A rainy night in Georgia, such a rainy night in Georgia
Lord, I believe it's rainin' all over the world
I feel like it's rainin' all over the world

How many times I wondered
It still comes out the same
No matter how you look at it or think of it
It's life and you just got to play the game

I find me a place in a box car, so I take my guitar to pass some time
Late at night when it's hard to rest I hold your picture to my chest and I feel fine

But it's a rainy night in Georgia, baby, it's a rainy night in Georgia I
feel it's rainin' all over the world, kinda lonely now And it's rainin' all over the
world

Oh, have you ever been lonely, people?
And you feel that it was rainin' all over this man's world
You're talking 'bout rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin', rainin',
rainin', rainin' rainin', rainin', rainin'_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> _
> It Don't Matter To Me
> Bread_


I still have that album. One of my all-time favorites. I remember going through a difficult (high school) relationship and then _Diary_ hits the airwaves. One of THE most downer periods of my life - at that time.........


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> I still have that album. One of my all-time favorites. I remember going through a difficult (high school) relationship and then _Diary_ hits the airwaves. One of THE most downer periods of my life - at that time.........



:mob: :buddies: :mob:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Dedicated to our bud, ABM!

_
The Hollies, He ain't heavy, he's mah buddah!

The road is long
With many a winding turn
That leads us to who knows where
Who knows where
But I'm strong
Strong enough to carry him
He ain't heavy, he's my brother

So on we go

His welfare is of my concern
No burden is he to bear
We'll get there


For I know
He would not encumber me
He ain't heavy, he's my brother

If I'm laden at all
I'm laden with sadness
That everyone's heart
Isn't filled with the gladness
Of love for one another

It's a long, long road
From which there is no return
While we're on the way to there
Why not share


And the load
Doesn't weigh me down at all
He ain't heavy he's my brother

He's my brother
He ain't heavy, he's my brother_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks.

Speaking of long roads.......and Blazer letdowns......

*The Long and Winding Road - by The Beatles*

_The long and winding road that leads to your door,
Will never disappear,
I've seen that road before It always leads me here,
leads me to your door. 

The wild and windy night the rain washed away,
Has left a pool of tears crying for the day.
Why leave me standing here, let me know the way
Many times I've been alone and many times I've cried
Anyway you'll never know the many ways I've tried, but
Still they lead me back to the long and winding road
You left me standing here a long, long time ago
Don't leave me waiting here, lead me to you door...._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since ABM had to bring _them_ into the mix...

_"The Warmth Of The Sun"
The Beach Boys
Brian Wilson/Mike Love

What good is the dawn
That grows into day.
The sunset at night
Or living this way

For I have the warmth of the sun
(Warmth of the sun)
Within me at night
(Within me at night)

The love of my life
She left me one day
I cried when she said
"I don't feel the same way" 

Still I have the warmth of the sun
(Warmth of the sun)
Within me tonight
(Within me tonight)

I'll dreams of her arms
And though they're not real
Just like she's still there
The way that I feel

My love's like the warmth of the sun
(Warmth of the sun)
It won't ever die
(It won't ever die)_

not bad for a "surf group", huh?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tush - by ZZ Top*

_I been up, I been down.
Take my word, my way around.
I ain't askin' for much.
I said, Lord, take me downtown,
I'm just lookin' for some tush.

*I been bad, I been good,
Dallas, Texas, Hollywood.
I ain't askin' for much.*
I said, Lord, take me downtown,
I'm just lookin' for some tush.

Take me back way back home,
not by myself, not alone.
I ain't askin' for much.
I said, Lord, take me downtown,
I'm just lookin' for some tush._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_Well you know my name is Simon.
And the things I draw come true. 
Oh the pictures take me take me over climb the ladder with you.

Well you know my name is Simon. 
And the things I draw come true. 
Oh the pictures take me take me over climb the ladder with you._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> _Well you know my name is Simon.
> And the things I draw come true.
> Oh the pictures take me take me over climb the ladder with you.
> ...


ok, so maybe it's just me who likes this song..I'm afraid I'm letting a little too much about me out for you guys to know (sorta like Ed's 3rd nipple).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

This is some of the Blazers theme song for this off-season

_
Movin' right along in search of good times and good news,
With good friends you can't lose,
This could become a habit!
Opportunity knocks once let's reach out and grab it (yeah!),
Together we'll nab it,
We'll hitchhike, bus or yellow cab it!
(Cab it?)

Movin' right along.
Footloose and fancy-free.
Getting there is half the fun; come share it with me.
Moving right along (doog-a-doon doog-a-doon).
We'll learn to share the load.
We don't need a map to keep this show on the road.

(Hey, that song is sounding better Fozzie.)

Movin' right along,
We've found a life on the highway.
And your way is my way,
So trust my navigation.

California here we come, the pie-in-the-sky-land.
Palm trees, and warm sand.
Though sadly we just left Rhode Island.
(We did what?!)
(Just forget it.)

Movin' right along (doog-a-doon doog-a-doon).
Hey LA, where've you gone?
Send someone to fetch us, were in Sasketchewan!

Movin' right along (doog-a-doon doog-a-doon).
You take it, you know best.
Hey, I've never seen the sun come up in the West?

Movin' right along.
We're truly birds of a feather,
We're in this together and we know where we're going.
Movie stars with flashy cars and life with the top down.
We're storming the big town,
(Yeah, Storm is right should it be snowing?)
(Uh, no I don't think so...)

Movin' right along,
Do I see signs of men?
Yeah, "welcome" on the same post that says "come back again."
Moving right along, nice town!
Footloose and fancy-free,
You're ready for the big time...
Is it ready for me?

Movin' right along,
Movin' right along,
Movin' right along,
Movin' right along.
_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Don't take this wrong. I wuz just thinkin' of all the injuries.....

*Theme To M*A*S*H**

_The only way to win is cheat
And lay it down before I'm beat
and to another give my seat
for that's the only painless feat.

The sword of time will pierce our skins
It doesn't hurt when it begins
But as it works its way on in
The pain grows stronger...watch it grin, but...

A brave man once requested me
to answer questions that are key
is it to be or not to be
and I replied 'oh why ask me?'

'Cause suicide is painless
it brings on many changes
and I can take or leave it if I please.
...and you can do the same thing if you please..._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the M*A*S*H song is one of the most beautiful songs there is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*what BBB has turned into...*

_
("Where Everybody Knows Your Name" by Gary Portnoy and Judy Hart Angelo) - Cheers 

Making your way in the world today 
Takes everything you've got; 
Taking a break from all your worries 
Sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights, 
The check is in the mail; 
And your little angel 
Hung the cat up by it's tail; 
And your third fiancé didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to be where you can see, 
Our troubles are all the same; 
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead; 
The morning's looking bright; 
And your shrink ran off to Europe, 
And didn't even write; 
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to go where people know, 
People are all the same; 
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came.

_


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Okay, I'll play -
<p><b>Sad Songs by Elton John</b><p>
<p><i>Guess there are times when we all need to share a little pain
And ironing out the rough spots
Is the hardest part when memories remain
And it's times like these when we all need to hear the radio
`Cause from the lips of some old singer
We can share the troubles we already know

Turn them on, turn them on
Turn on those sad songs
When all hope is gone
Why don't you tune in and turn them on

They reach into your room
Just feel their gentle touch
When all hope is gone
Sad songs say so much

If someone else is suffering enough to write it down
When every single word makes sense
Then it's easier to have those songs around
The kick inside is in the line that finally gets to you
and it feels so good to hurt so bad
And suffer just enough to sing the blues

Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say
Sad songs, they say so much</i><p>


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Speaking of Elton John, this (candleworthy) lyric is dedicated to my buddy, Hap......

*Daniel*

_Daniel is travelling tonight on a plane
I can see the red tail lights heading for Spain
Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes

They say Spain is pretty though I've never been
Well Daniel says it's the best place that he's ever seen
Oh and he should know, he's been there enough
Lord I miss Daniel, oh I miss him so much

Daniel my brother you are older than me
Do you still feel the pain of the scars that won't heal
Your eyes have died but you see more than I
Daniel you're a star in the face of the sky

Daniel is travelling tonight on a plane
I can see the red tail lights heading for Spain
Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes
Oh God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyesDaniel is travelling tonight on a plane
I can see the red tail lights heading for Spain
Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes

They say Spain is pretty though I've never been
Well Daniel says it's the best place that he's ever seen
Oh and he should know, he's been there enough
Lord I miss Daniel, oh I miss him so much

Daniel my brother you are older than me
Do you still feel the pain of the scars that won't heal
Your eyes have died but you see more than I
Daniel you're a star in the face of the sky

Daniel is travelling tonight on a plane
I can see the red tail lights heading for Spain
Oh and I can see Daniel waving goodbye
God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes
Oh God it looks like Daniel, must be the clouds in my eyes..._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM...just because I'm bald doesn't mean I'm older than you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*a Glorious game of "Can you top this!"*

_
Cats in the Cradle 
Harry Chapin (Lyrics by Sandra Chapin)

My child arrived just the other day,
He came to the world in the usual way.
But there were planes to catch, and bills to pay.
He learned to walk while I was away.
And he was talking 'fore I knew it, and as he grew,
He'd say, "I'm gonna be like you, dad.
You know I'm gonna be like you."

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man in the moon.
"When you coming home, dad?" "I don't know when,
But we'll get together then.
You know we'll have a good time then."

My son turned ten just the other day.
He said, "Thanks for the ball, dad, come on let's play.
Can you teach me to throw?" I said, "Not today,
I got a lot to do." He said, "That's ok."
And he walked away, but his smile never dimmmed,
Said, "I'm gonna be like him, yeah.
You know I'm gonna be like him."

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man in the moon.
"When you coming home, dad?" "I don't know when,
But we'll get together then.
You know we'll have a good time then."

Well, he came from college just the other day,
So much like a man I just had to say,
"Son, I'm proud of you. Can you sit for a while?"
He shook his head, and he said with a smile,
"What I'd really like, dad, is to borrow the car keys.
See you later. Can I have them please?"

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man in the moon.
"When you coming home, son?" "I don't know when,
But we'll get together then, dad.
You know we'll have a good time then."

I've long since retired and my son's moved away.
I called him up just the other day.
I said, "I'd like to see you if you don't mind."
He said, "I'd love to, dad, if I could find the time.
You see, my new job's a hassle, and the kid's got the flu,
But it's sure nice talking to you, dad.
It's been sure nice talking to you."
And as I hung up the phone, it occurred to me,
He'd grown up just like me.
My boy was just like me.

And the cat's in the cradle and the silver spoon,
Little boy blue and the man in the moon.
"When you coming home, son?" "I don't know when,
But we'll get together then, dad.
You know we'll have a good time then."_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> ABM...just because I'm bald doesn't mean I'm older than you.


Heh, sorry, I was hopin' you wouldn't pick up on that.

But, just remember, moss doesn't grow on a busy street.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*3 songs by Jim Croce*

_Nobody Loves a Fat Girl
Traditional - Revised & Arranged by - Jim Croce

Nobody loves a fat girl
But oh how a fat girl can love
Nobody seems to want me
I'm just a truck upon the highway of love

I'm all alone inside of my form
When ev'ry ounce of me is dyin' to keep somebody warm
Nobody loves a fat girl
But oh how a fat girl can love

Nobody loves a fat girl
But oh how a fat girl can love
Nobody seems to want me
I'm just a truck upon the highway of love
The only game I can get the boys to play
Is to have them sit around and try to guess how much I weigh
Nobody loves a fat girl
But oh how a fat girl can love, pretty mama
Oh how a fat girl can love

______
Time in a bottle

If I could save time in a bottle
The first thing that I'd like to do
Is to save every day
Till eternity passes away
Just to spend them with you

If I could make days last forever
If words could make wishes come true
I'd save every day like a treasure and then
Again I would spend them with you

(CHORUS)
But there never seems to be enough time
To do the things you want to do
Once you find them
I've looked around enough to know
That you're the one I want to go through time with

If I had a box just for wishes
And dreams that'd never come true
The box would be empty
Except for the memory of how
They were answered by you

(REPEAT CHORUS)

__________
I Got a Name

Jim Croce

Like the pine trees lining the winding road
I've got a name, I've got a name
Like a singing bird and a croaking toad
I've got a name, I've got a name

And I carry it with me like my daddy did
But I'm living with the dream that he kept hid

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by

Like a north wind whistlin' down the sky
I've got a song, I've got a song

Like a whipoorwill and a baby's cry
I've got a song, I've got a song

And I carry it with me and I sing it loud
If it gets me nowhere, I'll go there proud

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway 
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by

And I'm gonna go there free
Like a fool I am and I'll always be
I've got a dream, I've got a dream

They can change their minds but they can't change me

I've got a dream, I've got a dream
Oh, I know I could share it if you want me to

If you're going my way, I'll go with you

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by

Movin' me down the highway
Rollin' me down the highway
Movin' ahead so life won't pass me by_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Heh, sorry, I was hopin' you wouldn't pick up on that.
> ...


And don't YOU forget..just because they're snow on the roof..doesn't mean there's no coal in the furnace!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Self-Explanatory*

_Hey do it now yeah hey

Yeah, There was a funky singer Playin' in a rock & Roll Band
And never had no problems yeah Burnin' down one night stands
And everything around me, yeah
Got to stop to feelin' so low And I decided quickly, Yes I did
To disco down and check out the show Yeah they was

Dancin' and singin' and movin' to the groovin'
And just when it hit me somebody turned around and shouted
Play that funky music white boy
Play that funky music right
Play that funky music white boy
Lay down that boogie and play that funky music till you die
Till you die , oh till you die

Spoken: Hey wait a minute Now first it wasn't easy
Changin' Rock & Roll and minds And things were getting shaky
I thought I'd have to leave it behind
But now its so much better ( spoken: its so much better )
I'm funking out in every way
But I'll never lose that feelin' ( spoken: no I won't)
Of how I learned my lesson that day

When they were.....
Dancin' and singin' and movin' to the groovin'
And just when it hit me somebody turned around and shouted
Play that funky music white boy
Play that funky music right
Play that funky music white boy
Lay down that boogie and play that funky music till you die
Till you die , oh till you die

They shouted play that funky music
Play that funky music
Play that funky music
Gotta keep on playin' funky music
Play that funky music........_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

_They're creepy and they're kooky,
Mysterious and spooky,
They're all together ooky,
The Blazers Family.


Their house is a museum,
Where people come to see 'em,
They really are a scream,
The Blazers Family.


(Neat)
(Sweet)
(Petite)


So get a witches shawl on,
A broomstick you can crawl on,
We're gonna pay a call on,
The Blazers Family._


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*It's Alright, Ma (I'm Only Bleeding - by Bob Dylan*

_Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child's balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying.

Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
Suicide remarks are torn
From the fool's gold mouthpiece
The hollow horn plays wasted words
Proves to warn
That he not busy being born
Is busy dying.

Temptation's page flies out the door
You follow, find yourself at war
Watch waterfalls of pity roar
You feel to moan but unlike before
You discover
That you'd just be
One more person crying.

So don't fear if you hear
A foreign sound to your ear
It's alright, Ma, I'm only sighing.

As some warn victory, some downfall
Private reasons great or small
Can be seen in the eyes of those that call
To make all that should be killed to crawl
While others say don't hate nothing at all
Except hatred.

Disillusioned words like bullets bark
As human gods aim for their mark
Made everything from toy guns that spark
To flesh-colored Christs that glow in the dark
It's easy to see without looking too far
That not much
Is really sacred.

While preachers preach of evil fates
Teachers teach that knowledge waits
Can lead to hundred-dollar plates
Goodness hides behind its gates
But even the president of the United States
Sometimes must have
To stand naked.

An' though the rules of the road have been lodged
It's only people's games that you got to dodge
And it's alright, Ma, I can make it.

Advertising signs that con you
Into thinking you're the one
That can do what's never been done
That can win what's never been won
Meantime life outside goes on
All around you.

You lose yourself, you reappear
You suddenly find you got nothing to fear
Alone you stand with nobody near
When a trembling distant voice, unclear
Startles your sleeping ears to hear
That somebody thinks
They really found you.

A question in your nerves is lit
Yet you know there is no answer fit to satisfy
Insure you not to quit
To keep it in your mind and not fergit
That it is not he or she or them or it
That you belong to.

Although the masters make the rules
For the wise men and the fools
I got nothing, Ma, to live up to.

For them that must obey authority
That they do not respect in any degree
Who despise their jobs, their destinies
Speak jealously of them that are free
Cultivate their flowers to be
Nothing more than something
They invest in.

While some on principles baptized
To strict party platform ties
Social clubs in drag disguise
Outsiders they can freely criticize
Tell nothing except who to idolize
And then say God bless him.

While one who sings with his tongue on fire
Gargles in the rat race choir
Bent out of shape from society's pliers
Cares not to come up any higher
But rather get you down in the hole
That he's in.

But I mean no harm nor put fault
On anyone that lives in a vault
But it's alright, Ma, if I can't please him.

Old lady judges watch people in pairs
Limited in sex, they dare
To push fake morals, insult and stare
While money doesn't talk, it swears
Obscenity, who really cares 
Propaganda, all is phony.

While them that defend what they cannot see
With a killer's pride, security
It blows the minds most bitterly
For them that think death's honesty
Won't fall upon them naturally
Life sometimes
Must get lonely.

My eyes collide head-on with stuffed graveyards
False gods, I scuff
At pettiness which plays so rough
Walk upside-down inside handcuffs
Kick my legs to crash it off
Say okay, I have had enough
What else can you show me?

And if my thought-dreams could be seen
They'd probably put my head in a guillotine
But it's alright, Ma, it's life, and life only...._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

honestly, on on the Simon and Garfunkel album of the Concert at Central Park (I believe) the version of April come she will, the way Art sang it..well, it's simply masterfull. Art had an underrated voice.

_ April come she will
When streams are ripe and swelled with rain
May she will stay
Resting in my arms again
June she'll change her tune
In restless walks she'll prowl the night
July she will fly
And give no warning to her flight
August die she must
The autumn winds blow chilly and cold
September I remember
A love once new has now grown old _


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> honestly, on on the Simon and Garfunkel album of the Concert at Central Park (I believe) the version of April come she will, the way Art sang it..well, it's simply masterfull. Art had an underrated voice.
> 
> _ April come she will
> ...


Hap and ABM - you are both quite good at this!!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Hap and ABM - you are both quite good at this!!!!


might explain why we're both loners in this world..:sigh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Let me try this*

_Afroman - Because I Got High_ 

_I was gonna clean my room until I got high 
I gonna get up and find the broom but then I got high 
my room is still messed up and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I was gonna go to class before I got high 
I coulda cheated and I coulda passed but I got high 
I am taking it next semester and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I was gonna go to work but then I got high 
I just got a new promotion but I got high 
now I'm selling dope and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I was gonna go to court before I got high 
I was gonna pay my child support but then I got high 
they took my whole paycheck and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I wasnt gonna run from the cops but I was high 
I was gonna pull right over and stop but I was high 
Now I am a paraplegic - because I got high (repeat 3X) 

I was gonna pay my car note until I got high 
I was gonna gamble on the boat but then I got high 
now the tow truck is pulling away and I know why 
- because I got high (repeat 3X) 

I was gonna make love to you but then I got high 
I was gonna eat yo ***** too but then I got high 
now I'm jacking off and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I messed up my entire life because I got high 
I lost my kids and wife because I got high 
now I'm sleeping on the sidewalk and I know why 
- cause I got high (repeat 3X) 

I'm gonna stop singing this song because I'm high 
I'm singing this whole thing wrong because I'm high 
and if I dont sell one copy I know why 
- cause I'm high (repeat 3X)_

Sorry, I couldn't resist...this has been a good thread.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay you Yahoo's, you asked for it!!!!!! :devil: 

A sing along for Blazer players! 

Hap, I can see you sitting in front of your computer singing this song!

And ah one and at two...............

:laugh:


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Great pick!! Afroman - Because I Got High.

That would the theme song for this team without a doubt. Totally explains most of the player's poor performance in the regular season and playoffs - because they got high!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Okay you Yahoo's, you asked for it!!!!!! :devil:
> 
> A sing along for Blazer players!
> ...


I'd like to say I was..but I couldn't get the damn thing to download and play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Okay you Yahoo's, you asked for it!!!!!! :devil:
> 
> A sing along for Blazer players!


Awesome, Howie..... my kids loved it too!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> _
> Brook Benton Rainy Night In Georgia Lyrics
> 
> ...


I'm impressed. I thought I was the only one left that had that record.


----------



## iver831678 (Apr 17, 2003)

haha aw.....all u poor depressed blazer fans


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

_Hall & Oates - One On One 

I'm tired of playing on the team 
It seems I don't get time out anymore 
What a change if we set the pace face to face 
No one even trying to score 
And oh oh I can feel the magic of your touch 
And when you move in close a little bit means so much 
Ooh yeah, you've got to understand baby 
Time out is what I'm here for 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 

You can't tell me you don't miss me girl 
No, I think I might know you too well 
Wonder what you'd say if you knew that I was coming tonight 
Want to? I want you can't you tell 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 
That's all you need to know now 

'Cause if it's really right there's nothing else 
I'm tired of playing on the team 
It seems I don't get time out anymore 
What a change if we set the pace face to face 
No one even trying to score 
Oh oh I can feel the magic of your touch 
And when you move in close a little bit means so much 
Ooh yeah, you've got to understand baby 
Time out is what I'm here for 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 

You can't tell me you don't miss me girl 
I think I might know you too well 
Wonder what you'd say if you knew that I was coming tonight 
Want to? I want you can't you tell 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 
That's all you need to know now 

'Cause if it's really right there's nothing else 
One on one I want to play that game tonight... 
One on one I want to play that game tonight...
I'm tired of playing on the team 
It seems I don't get time out anymore 
What a change if we set the pace face to face 
No one even trying to score 
Oh oh I can feel the magic of your touch 
And when you move in close a little bit means so much 
Ooh yeah, you've got to understand baby 
Time out is what I'm here for 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 

You can't tell me you don't miss me girl 
I think I might know you too well 
Wonder what you'd say if you knew that I was coming tonight 
Want to? I want you can't you tell 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 
That's all you need to know now 

'Cause if it's really right there's nothing else 
I'm tired of playing on the team 
It seems I don't get time out anymore 
What a change if we set the pace face to face 
No one even trying to score 
Oh oh I can feel the magic of your touch 
And when you move in close a little bit means so much 
Ooh yeah, you've got to understand baby 
Time out is what I'm here for 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 

You can't tell me you don't miss me girl 
I think I might know you too well 
Wonder what you'd say if you knew that I was coming tonight 
Want to? I want you can't you tell 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 
That's all you need to know now 

'Cause if it's really right there's nothing else 
One on one I want to play that game tonight... 
I'm tired of playing on the team 
It seems I don't get time out anymore 
What a change if we set the pace face to face 
No one even trying to score 
Oh oh I can feel the magic of your touch 
And when you move in close a little bit means so much 
Ooh yeah, you've got to understand baby 
Time out is what I'm here for 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 

You can't tell me you don't miss me girl 
I think I might know you too well 
Wonder what you'd say if you knew that I was coming tonight 
Want to? I want you can't you tell 

One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one I know I wanna play that 
One on one I wanna play that game tonight 
One on one so slow 
That's all you need to know now 

'Cause if it's really right there's nothing else 
One on one I want to play that game tonight
One on one I want to play that game tonight... _

When I heard this song on NBA TV, I actually thought this was a song about basketball!  :banghead: 

Little did I know that it was actually about... umm.... well, you know:

 :makeout: :kiss:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

can't believe I didn't think of this one.

_ BadFinger Day after Day

I remember finding out about you 
ev'ry day my mind is all around you 
looking out from my lonely room
Day after day

bring it home 
baby make it soon 
I give my love to you. 

I remember holding you while you sleep 
ev'ry day I feel the tears that you weep. 
Looking out of my lonely gloom 
day after day. 
Bring it home 
baby make it soon 
I give my love to you. 

I remember finding out about you 
ev'ry day my mind is all around you 
looking out from my lonely room. 
Day after day 

bring it home 
baby make it soon 
I give my love to you 
_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

we could do a couple Moody Blues songs, but this one is enough.

_ The Moody Blues
Ride my see-saw

Ride, ride my see-saw,
Take this place
On this trip
Just for me.

Ride, take a free ride,
Take my place
Have my seat
It's for free.

I worked like a slave for years,
Sweat so hard just to end my fears.
Not to end my life a poor man,
But by now, I know I should have run.

Run, run my last race,
Take my place
Have this number
Of mine.

Run, run like a fire,
Don't you run in
In the lanes
Run for time.

Left school with a first class pass,
Started work but as second class.
School taught one and one is two.
But right now, that answer just ain't true.

Ah ah ah ah, ah ah ah ah, ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah, ah ah ah ah, ah ah ah ah ah

My world is spinning around,
Everything is lost that I found.
People run, come ride with me,
Let's find another place that's free.

Ride, ride my see-saw,
Take this place
On this trip
Just for me.

Ride, take a free ride,
Take my place
Have my seat
It's for free.

Ride, my see-saw.
Ride, ride, ride, my see-saw.
Ride, my see-saw.
_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Felt this was appropriate...................

*Tonight's The Night - by David MacKay and Ken Ashby*

_Although we're on the way now,
We've really crossed the line,
Luck is bound to find us,
But it sure is taking it's time,

Everyday seems a little bit harder,
To find the will to win,
Though we keep on running,
And all go back again.

Maybe tonights,
The night,
We get it together,
For the way,
To change,
The top of the pile.

Maybe tonights,
The night,
We'll find what we're after,
One of us may find the answer,
To living in style._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok, that was obviously a lie on my part. I had to do Nights in White Satin too.

_"The Night: Nights In White Satin"

Nights in white satin,
Never reaching the end,
Letters I've written,
Never meaning to send.

Beauty I'd always missed
With these eyes before,
*Just what the truth is
I can't say anymore.*

'Cause I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.

Gazing at people,
Some hand in hand,
Just what I'm going thru
They can understand.

*Some try to tell me
Thoughts they cannot defend,
Just what you want to be
You will be in the end,*

And I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.
Oh, how, I love you.

Nights in white satin,
Never reaching the end,
Letters I've written,
Never meaning to send.

Beauty I'd always missed
With these eyes before,
Just what the truth is
I can't say anymore.

'Cause I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.
Oh, how, I love you.

'Cause I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.
Oh, how, I love you.
_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Borrowed Time by J.J. Cale*

_Well we`re living on borrowed time, Lord
Can you give us another day
Yes we`re living on borrowed time, Lord
Can you give us another day
Our chance of survival is slim, it`s what they say
Yes we`re living on borrowed time, Lord
Can you give us another day
We gotta hold ourselves together, but there ain`t no guarantee
We gotta hold ourselves together, but there ain`t no guarantee
Our chance of survival is slim, many plea
We gotta hold ourselves together, but there ain`t no guarantee
Yes I`ve seen many people down on their knees to pray
Yes I`ve seen many people on their knees to pray
They say our chance of survival is slim, it`s what they say
Yes we`re living on borrowed time, Lord
Can you give us another day...._


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ooooook...so we don't get too serious...here' goes!

_
Lyrics: R. Meyer, M. Owens

Chorus
We are the Bears Shufflin' Crew
Shufflin' on down, doin' it for you.
We're so bad we know we're good.
Blowin' your mind like we knew we would.
You know we're just struttin' for fun
Struttin' our stuff for everyone.
We're not here to start not trouble.
We're just here to do the Super Bowl Shuffle.

Walter Payton
Well, they call me Sweetness,
And I like to dance.
Runnin' the ball is like makin' romance.
We've had the goal since training camp
To give Chicago a Super Bowl Champ.
And we're not doin' this
Because we're greedy.
The Bears are doin' it to feed the needy.
We didn't come here to look for trouble,
We just came here to do
The Super Bowl Shuffle.

Mike Singletary
I'm Samurai Mike I stop'em cold.
Part of the defense, big and bold,
I've been jammin' for quite a while,
Doin' what's right and settin' the style,
Give me a chance, I'll rock you good,
Nobody messin' in my neighborhood.
I didn't come here lookin' for trouble,
I just came to do The Super Bowl Shuffle

Jim McMahon
I'm the punky QB, known as McMahon.
When I hit the turf, I've got no plan.
I just throw my body all over the field.
I can't dance, but I can throw the pill.
I motivate the cats, I like to tease.
I play so cool, I aim to please.
That's why you all got here on the double
To catch me doin' the Super Bowl Shuffle.

William Perry
You're lookin' at the Fridge,
I'm the rookie.
I may be large, but I'm no dumb cookie.
You've seen me hit, you've seen me run,
When I kick and pass, we'll have more fun.
I can dance, you will see
The others, they all learn from me.
I don't come here lookin' for trouble,
I just came here to do
The Super Bowl Shuffle_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_
I walk the line. (Leonard Nimoy version, not Johnny Cash)

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time.
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine,
I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day is through
Yes, I'll admit I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine,
I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine,
I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine,
I walk the line_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

_ Ode To Billie Joe

-Artist: Bobbie Gentry
-peak Billboard position # 1 for 4 weeks in 1967
-Words and Music by Bobbie Gentry


It was the third of June, another sleepy, dusty Delta day
I was out choppin' cotton and my brother was balin' hay
And at dinner time we stopped and walked back to the house to eat
And Mama hollered out the back door "y'all remember to wipe your feet"
And then she said "I got some news this mornin' from Choctaw Ridge"
"Today Billy Joe MacAllister jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge"

'n' Papa said to Mama as he passed around the blackeyed peas
"Well Billy Joe never had a lick of sense, pass the biscuits, please"
"There's five more acres in the lower forty I've got to plow"
'n' Mama said it was shame about Billy Joe, anyhow
Seems like nothin' ever comes to no good up on Choctaw Ridge
And now Billy Joe MacAllister's jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge

'n' Brother said he recollected when he and Tom and Billie Joe
Put a frog down my back at the Carroll County picture show
And wasn't I talkin' to him after church last Sunday night?
"I'll have another piece-a apple pie, you know it don't seem right"
"I saw him at the sawmill yesterday on Choctaw Ridge"
"And now ya tell me Billie Joe's jumped off the Tallahatchie Bridge"

'n' Mama said to me "Child, what's happened to your appetite?"
"I've been cookin' all morning and you haven't touched a single bite"
"That nice young preacher, Brother Taylor, dropped by today"
"Said he'd be pleased to have dinner on Sunday, oh, by the way"
"He said he saw a girl that looked a lot like you up on Choctaw Ridge"
"And she and Billy Joe was throwing somethin' off the Tallahatchie Bridge"

A year has come 'n' gone since we heard the news 'bout Billy Joe
'n' Brother married Becky Thompson, they bought a store in Tupelo
There was a virus going 'round, Papa caught it and he died last Spring
And now Mama doesn't seem to wanna do much of anything
And me, I spend a lot of time pickin' flowers up on Choctaw Ridge
And drop them into the muddy water off the Tallahatchie Bridge_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

At the request of ABM (after I sent this to him via PM)

_
Talking Heads
Once in a Lifetime (1984)
Road To Nowhere

Well we know where we're going.
But we don't know where we've been.
And we know what we're knowing.
But we can't say what we've seen
And we're not little chidren.
And we know what we want.
And the future is certain.
Give us time to work it out.

We're on a road to nowhere
Come on inside
Takin' that ride to nowhere
We'll take that ride

I'm feelin' okay this mornin'
And you know,
We're on the road to paradise
Here we go, here we go

CHORUS

Maybe you wonder where you are
I don't care
Here is where time is on our side
Take you there...take you there

We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere
We're on a road to nowhere

There's a city in my mind
Come along and take that ride
and it's all right, baby, it's all right

And it's very far away
But it's growing day by day
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

They can tell you what to do
But they'll make a fool of you
And it's all right, baby, it's all right

We're on a road to nowhere_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Today's Lyric*

*Die Another Day - Madonna*

_I'm gonna wake up, yes and no
I'm gonna kiss some part of
I'm gonna keep this secret
I'm gonna close my body now

I guess, die another day
I guess, die another day
I guess, die another day
I guess, die another day

I guess I'll die another day
(Another day)
I guess I'll die another day
(Another day)
I guess I'll die another day
(Another day)
I guess I'll die another day

Sigmund Freud
Analyze this
Analyze this
Analyze this

I'm gonna break the cycle
I'm gonna shake up the system
I'm gonna destroy my ego
I'm gonna close my body now

Uh, uh

I think I'll find another way
There's so much more to know
I guess I'll die another day
It's not my time to go

For every sin, I'll have to pay
I've come to work, I've come to play
I think I'll find another way
It's not my time to go

I'm gonna avoid the cliche
I'm gonna suspend my senses
I'm gonna delay my pleasure
I'm gonna close my body now

I guess, die another day
I guess I'll die another day
I guess, die another day
I guess I'll die another day

I think I'll find another way
There's so much more to know
I guess I'll die another day
It's not my time to go

Uh, uh

[laugh]

I guess, die another day
I guess I'll die another day
I guess, die another day
I guess I'll die another day.._


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*a song*

This is my choice for the Blazer's media "friends":

Dirty Laundry (Don Henley)

I make my living 
Off the evening news 
Just give me something 
Something I can use 
People love it when you lose 
They love dirty laundry 

Well I could have been an actor 
But I wound up here 
I just have to look good, 
I don't have to be clear 
Come and whisper in my ear 
Give us dirty laundry 

(Chorus) 
Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up 
Kick 'em all around 

Got the bubbleheaded bleach blonde 
Comes on at five 
She can tell you 'bout the plane crash 
With a gleam in her eye 
It's interesting when people die 
Give us dirty laundry 

Can we film the operation? 
Is the head dead yet? 
You know the boys in the newsroom 
Got a running bet 
Get the widow on the set 
We need dirty laundry 

You don't really need to find out 
Whats going on 
You don't really want to know just 
How far it's gone 
Just leave well enough alone 
Eat your dirty laundry 

Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down 
Kick 'em when they're stiff, 
Kick 'em all around 

Dirty little secrets, 
Dirty little lies 
We got our dirty little fingers 
In everybody's pie 
Love to cut you down to size 
We love dirty laundry 

We can film the innuendo, 
We can dance and sing. 
When it's said and done, 
We haven't told you a thing 
We all know that crap is king, 
Give us dirty laundry 

Kick 'em when they're up, 
Kick 'em when they're down


----------

